# Monster Utah Musky



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Check out the pictures and story of this Monster Utah Musky. This fish is definitely on my bucket list!
Enjoy...http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/05/monster-utah-muskie-by-tyson-mackay.html

Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

That is a nice fish and one anyone would be happy to catch but as far as muskies go that is far from a MONSTER. Great fish though.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah hardly a monster when it comes to muskies, but it's sure no minnow. awesome fish.


----------



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Agreed on the the overall musky species, but not to bad for Utah.


----------

